# making the hatch STOP squeaking and rattling...



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Ok, so do NOT tell me it is the interior bits that snap onto the hatch. I have removed it. Do not tell me it is the spare tire or tools, I have removed them. Do not tell me it is all the interior bits in the trunk, I have removed them. 

I have also laid down raamatt all over the trunk area to help absorb road noise. Covered every square inch.

I notice that when driving around every little bump or road inconsistency makes the hatch squeak bad. If I just press the hatch "pop button" so it is released, there is no sound, no squeaks at all.

I have tried adjusting the little feet on the end of the hatch to all the way out, all the way in, and various extended lengths. Nothing helps. 

This darn creaking noise is like driving a covered wagon and driving me insane!! Google search showed it is a common problem with ANY hatch car. How have you guys silenced it?


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Sounds like it could be bad hydraulics. If its really bugging you you could try replacing both of them and see if that fixes it. Not a super cheap parts but super easy to do


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

you mean the gas struts???
those are pretty cheap


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

In my experience the noise comes from the metal on metal contact between the clips that insert into the metal hatch and the clips themselves. The trick is to insert something between the metal so it stops that metal/metal contact.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

what clips? for the interior?
i removed ALL of it, including the clips.

like i said, when i press the hatch "pop button" the hatch doesn't make any noise on bumps.
I really don't think it is a clip or anything.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

speed51133! said:


> what clips? for the interior?
> i removed ALL of it, including the clips.
> 
> like i said, when i press the hatch "pop button" the hatch doesn't make any noise on bumps.
> I really don't think it is a clip or anything.


So you removed the entire inside hatch cover (the giant plastic piece)?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Yep. The entire, whole darn thing.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, if you know it's the hatch itself, why not try and get some small pieces foam around the corners and hold it down with double sided tape so it dampens the hatch and hopefully gets rid of the problem?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Get a buddy to hang out back there while you drive. Maybe they can pin point where the noise is coming from.


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

warranty225cpe said:


> Get a buddy to hang out back there while you drive. Maybe they can pin point where the noise is coming from.


My thoughts exactly. Also, try just taking out the struts and see if it goes away. If not then dont buy new ones and if so you've found your problem


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Another source might be the latch mechanism...again, buddy in the back could help.

cheers.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

im leaning to the latch mechanism, but will try all of the above....

our latches are not adjustable, are they? I did not see any kind of slots or anything that attach the mechanism to the sheetmetal.

I can say when my car was "new" (to me) it never made these noises......


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

You might look at the bump-stops in the lower left/right corners too. Might be crushed (or loose) so the hatch doesn't fit snug. They appear to be screw-in/screw-out adjustable.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

I second (or third) the latch mechanism suggestion. I had a squeak that went away after lubricating the loop of metal on the hatch door side (top). There was clear metal-on-metal wear where the latch mechanism grabs it.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

remove hatch. drive car. smile more. :thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL! smile till it rains and then have a mug look on your face for what you thought was a great idea turns out to be bad idea :sly:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

sprayed some lube on the plastic latch mechanism that is attached to the chassis.

ALL QUIET.

Its like a new car....

I was thinking for MONTHS the squeaks were suspension related until recently when they go SUPER loud.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

speed51133! said:


> sprayed some lube on the plastic latch mechanism that is attached to the chassis.
> 
> ALL QUIET.
> 
> ...


Nice man :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> sprayed some lube on the plastic latch mechanism that is attached to the chassis.
> 
> ALL QUIET.
> 
> ...


Nice work.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

speed51133! said:


> sprayed some lube on the plastic latch mechanism that is attached to the chassis.
> 
> ALL QUIET.
> 
> ...


----------



## clrwatrtom (Jan 31, 2013)

i have the same problem. What kind of lube did you use?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

clrwatrtom said:


> i have the same problem. What kind of lube did you use?


Astroglide.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i sprayed wd40 on it.

i really dont like that lube because it evaporates, but it worked.


----------



## clrwatrtom (Jan 31, 2013)

i used wd40 and my squeak is gone. Yea!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

that squeak was making me want to drive the car into a tree....


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

darrenbyrnes said:


> Astroglide.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laugh::laugh::beer:


----------



## Robbie23Golf09 (9 mo ago)

speed51133! said:


> sprayed some lube on the plastic latch mechanism that is attached to the chassis.
> 
> ALL QUIET.
> 
> ...





speed51133! said:


> sprayed some lube on the plastic latch mechanism that is attached to the chassis.
> 
> ALL QUIET.
> 
> ...


Years later…I’ve got the same squeaking issue and it’s driving me insane…
Could you take a photo of what exactly you lubricated?
I’m still unable to solve mine…

Thanks in advance!


----------

